
Some Kids Sell Lemonade. He Starts a Chain - LukeB_UK
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/business/young-entrepreneurs-sweeten-the-lemonade-stand-model.html
======
trav4225
Hmm... now the secret's out -- how long before the government shuts this
unlicensed, illegal child labor operation down? ;)

------
jeremy7600
Dad was entrepreneur, figures.

------
leoh
Endearing story. But did anyone notice their blatant ripoff of the "Mike's
Hard Lemonade" logo on their stand?

~~~
mccoolman
Well maybe it's all part of the plan. First teach him about financial
literacy, then teach him about intellectual property laws.

